# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Kama Sutra

## pmbguy

For the true enthusiasts

http://3kkk.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/kama-sutra.pdf

I have the PDF on my PC but it wont upload, so here is a link to the same book (PDF)

----------


## adrianh

There is only one problem, you pull one of them moves and the lady goes "are you drunk, you think I'm gonna do that, p1$$ off" and you go "but dear, it will be fun" and foolishly you say "I saw it in movie last night and they really seemed to enjoy themselves" now you are really in deep k@k because she wants to know the name of the movie, the age restriction, where you got it, why you watched it without her, why you watched it at all, and why you didn't ask her if you could watch it. And you go "so what would you like to do do"  and she goes "I want to have oral sex" and you think " faaaak, this my lucky day" and you ask "so who goes first" and she says that she will and you think "man that s great" so you ask "shall I stand or sit" and she says "stand and turn so that your willy faces the door" and you think "damn, woman, you sure are kinky, what you gonna do now sitting the behind me on the couch" so you sort of splutter "oh baby, give it to me" and she goes "ok, you can f..k off now"...that is oral sex when you p1$$ the madam off!

----------


## tec0

lol my word you know the really sad part is I am single by choice. You two have DM's and still you spend as much time as me on the net? That is just bloody sad.... 

 :Rofl:

----------


## adrianh

You will learn one day, if you're lucky that it is quality, not quantity that counts!

----------


## adrianh

To be perfectly honest I am busy rung a huge laser cutting job and busy doing the drawings for another. I am hell bent to finish both tonight. I've got another hour or so to go then its done. I cut the next job tomorrow morning early.

----------


## pmbguy

> To be perfectly honest I am busy rung a huge laser cutting job and busy doing the drawings for another. I am hell bent to finish both tonight. I've got another hour or so to go then its done. I cut the next job tomorrow morning early.


So no nooky?

----------


## adrianh

I'll see how I feel later.

----------


## pmbguy

You mean you will see if you feel like begging later

----------


## adrianh

Listen, when the DM fears that you my run off with a young stukkie there ain't no begging, you are the one that gets to hear "yes dear, what would you like to do tonight"

----------


## tec0

> Listen, when the DM fears that you my run off with a young stukkie there ain't no begging, you are the one that gets to hear "yes dear, what would you like to do tonight"


In your dreams maybe... hehehehe and that young stukkie only wants your money oom... unless if she is into Necrophilia? How old are you again a 100 or something?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrianh

I don't care if she wants my money, I want her body, not her mind!

----------


## tec0

> I don't care if she wants my money, I want her body, not her mind!


 
Ja nee kyk... suppose you are that desperate... she will walk away with everything you dreamed of owning oom. Remember these words...

----------


## tec0

*The Truth*

----------


## pmbguy

> Listen, when the DM fears that you my run off with a young stukkie there ain't no begging, you are the one that gets to hear "yes dear, what would you like to do tonight"


Wow interesting, you have managed to reverse the roles, well done. In doing this you have become God like!

----------


## adrianh

I think the next time an appointment gets cancelled on you you should simply go "ok, no problem, I'm really very tired anyway". You see, they think that they are in control becuase they think you are hard up and can't do without, when you make out as it is their loss then you disable the weapon. Some dm's think that they are very clever by witholding access and using it as a method of control. Its a very dangerous game that they play because one may just turn around and say "no problem, you keep it, I'll go get it elsewhere" What I found in life as a whole is that one shouldn't get into arguments, you give one warning and the next time you pick up your keys and head for the door. If she asks where you're going you tell her that you may go for a milkshake or go clubbing, that you'll decide on the way. Will she risk you doing it, hard to say, but the point that I am trying to make is that they need to know that they are not the only meal in town and that closing the shop is a very dangerous game to play.

----------


## tec0

far be it from me to give advice on the subject. But yea woman hate it if the man "goes out" and only come back the next day. Then they go where have you been you smell like perfume. You cheated on me bla bla bla. I know the drill we used to be a big household with two complete families living in a very small house. Truth is when you pull out an expensive bottle of perfume and said. I went out to clear my head decided I still love you got you this... The female normally don't know how to react. Remember now they called you a cheater and all that hard words to take back. 

I personally are not the cheating kind. I am all for working on a relationship. But if manipulation is the name of the game... then it ain't love... Woman say they have the right to be happy right... Well you have the right to be happy too. Men tend to think a physical relationship is just as important and we are programmed to do so via nature. 

Remember they expect you to sit with PMS and mood swings and arguments that will get progressively worse. Then it is not wrong to expect them to deal with your expectations. That is why it is called a relationship.

----------


## adrianh

you live on another planet!

----------


## tec0

> you live on another planet!


Yea I do and it is far less complicated then your world  :Cool:

----------


## adrianh

you married (how long), kids, (how old, how many)?

----------


## tec0

> you married (how long), kids, (how old, how many)?


Exactly “no complications”   :Wink:

----------


## adrianh

So you're not married and you have no kids?

----------


## tec0

> So you're not married and you have no kids?


That is for me to know...

----------


## adrianh

Come on, spit it out, I'm just curious.

----------


## tec0

> Come on, spit it out, I'm just curious.


nah... There would be no point in telling you... You will just twisted in some way or use it somehow...

----------


## pmbguy

> nah... There would be no point in telling you... You will just twisted in some way or use it somehow...


Tec is too special to share his OS.

----------


## adrianh

So we can only assume then that you are living with a goat....do you call her Billy?

----------


## pmbguy

LOL

----------


## tec0

> So we can only assume then that you are living with a goat....do you call her Billy?


oom you the master of your own universe. I really don’t care much...

----------


## adrianh

Come on, tell us about all your kids that you know about.

----------


## pmbguy

2 kids, Frikie and Griet

----------


## tec0

> Come on, tell us about all your kids that you know about.


Let me get this right you want someone to talk about there families in a thread called Kama Sutra? 

right...

----------


## pmbguy

"families" so how many, without giving away their indentify off course

----------


## adrianh

Yes, that is what us married folk do every night. You could always download the  Karma Sutra For Goat Herders. You may find that there may just be  many different ways to please Billy!

----------


## tec0

oooh so clever... I think what goes on in that oldman mind of yours is fare more disturbing... But I suppose staring at a young new employee all day will play tricks on an old man like you. You get delusional and think "yea she likes me" while she thinks "please let this day just end" But hey who am I to judge.

----------


## pmbguy

Dam.. just as I thought I was going to go inside this happens

----------


## adrianh

Oh I don't think that what goes on in my mind is disturbing at all, most of my personalities find most of it rather amusing. Hmm...she just loves to sit on my lap while I dictate softly into her ear while stroking her firm bosom.

----------


## tec0

> Oh I don't think that what goes on in my mind is disturbing at all, most of my personalities find most of it rather amusing. Hmm...she just loves to sit on my lap while I dictate softly into her ear while stroking her firm bosom.


your mind is your mind and you are the master of your mind... But really stop smoking my socks!

----------


## adrianh

You still haven't told us whether you ar married and whether you have kids, come come,  no wriggling out of the question?

----------


## tec0

> You still haven't told us whether you ar married and whether you have kids, come come,  no wriggling out of the question?




As I was going to St Ives

I met a man with seven wives

Every wife had seven sacks

Every sack had seven cats

Every cat had seven kittens

Kittens, cats, sacks, wives

How many were going to St Ives?

----------


## adrianh

Anyway, I am going to  put down my tablet now and pull some Karma Sutra moves with the missus. You sleep well now.

----------


## pmbguy

Adrian I think that Tec is way to mysteries to ever give a straight answer...like the series Lost...we will never really know what is going on.

@Tec0 if you tell us you win

----------


## pmbguy

> Anyway, I am going to  put down my tablet now and pull some Karma Sutra moves with the missus. You sleep well now.


I hate you so much right now

----------


## tec0

> I hate you so much right now


don't worry about it the missus will tell him where she hid his blowup doll and send him on his way...

----------


## pmbguy

> don't worry about it the missus will tell him where she hid his blowup doll and send him on his way...


Look I suspect a larger plot but anyway since you going to bed Geniet mama se tietie

----------


## pmbguy

*I vote this the funniest post of 2013* 




> far be it from me to give advice on the subject. But yea woman hate it if the man "goes out" and only come back the next day. Then they go where have you been you smell like perfume. You cheated on me bla bla bla. I know the drill we used to be a big household with two complete families living in a very small house. Truth is when you pull out an expensive bottle of perfume and said. I went out to clear my head decided I still love you got you this... The female normally don't know how to react. Remember now they called you a cheater and all that hard words to take back. 
> 
> I personally are not the cheating kind. I am all for working on a relationship. But if manipulation is the name of the game... then it ain't love... Woman say they have the right to be happy right... Well you have the right to be happy too. Men tend to think a physical relationship is just as important and we are programmed to do so via nature. 
> 
> Remember they expect you to sit with PMS and mood swings and arguments that will get progressively worse. Then it is not wrong to expect them to deal with your expectations. That is why it is called a relationship.

----------


## tec0

No actually I vote this thread as the funniest ever. Why on earth do you need a book to tell you how make love? 

It is called an imagination....  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I bit of useless info 

*Kamasutra*: (Hinduism) an ancient Sanskrit text giving rules for sensuous and sensual pleasure and love and marriage in accordance with Hindu law

----------


## adrianh

So tec0, tell us about your wife, girlfriend, dog, sheep, goat or whatever you are in a relationship with.

----------


## tec0

> So tec0, tell us about your wife, girlfriend, dog, sheep, goat or whatever you are in a relationship with.


Tell you what give me 1,5 million reasons in “Rand” I am not greedy and I will tell you what you want to know.  :Wink:

----------


## AndyD

I've posted this in anoth thread that went in a similar vein;




> C'mon guys, stop riding Tec0, if he doesn't wish to discuss his private life then please assume that 'no' really maens '*no*' in this case.


On the flip side, if you play to the crowd like you last post above Tec0 then as far as I'm concerned you're on your own I'm afraid so please choose.

----------


## tec0

> I've posted this in anoth thread that went in a similar vein;
> 
> On the flip side, if you play to the crowd like you last post above Tec0 then as far as I'm concerned you're on your own I'm afraid so please choose.


I am just having a bit of fun... See mister Adrian has a particular engine and once he wants to know something he wants to know something. Knowing this I thought I give him a run for his money for a bit.

Ag ok oom, I have no wife no children of my own. Trust it would put his mind to ease now. Talking about going after a fly with a sledgehammer....

----------


## HR Solutions

Andy with certain posts you will always get a certain reaction and this is natural.  Some people will always get a reaction because they make postings which are either funny, stupid, idiotic, normal, senseless, credible, not credible etc etc etc
People will always react because we don't always agree.  So the guys that are "riding" tec are really doing it light heartedly and vice-versa.  Surely as a newly appointed "admin" you want light hearted interaction ??

----------


## adrianh

A bit of fencing is always good. I think the three of us had loads of fun over the weekend.

----------


## wynn

> Andy with certain posts you will always get a certain reaction and this is natural. Surely as a newly appointed "admin" you want light hearted interaction ??


I call it 'banter' and we should all meet to have a 'Braai' on the beach of 'Bantry Bay'   :Wink:     (alliteration excepted)

----------


## pmbguy

A brief initial critique of the Book

I approve. I find it rather different and interesting. The only difficult part is remembering to apply the doctrine. Improvisation takes over and its tricky to get back on track after that. All and all A wonderful read for those who care about their significant others and themselves.

----------

